# advice on how to replace the seat on my Emax 20s with the Country Time Universal Seat



## Art Food Health Llc (8 mo ago)

My Emax 20s original seat is too small & I was given the UNiversal Adjustable Tractor Seat by CountryTime for the holidays. 
The plate on the CountryTime Seat and on my Emax don't seem to line up.

Any is appreciated. 
Thanks
A


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning "A", welcome to the forum.

I bought a "universal" tractor seat that was supposed to fit my little Kubota tractor. I had to do some cutting & welding and drill new holes, but I made it fit, and it has served me well ever since. If you can get by with drilling new holes to match the original that should be a relatively easy task.


----------

